# KDE4 and dbus can not start with regular user



## binyo66 (Feb 7, 2013)

I installed FreeBSD 9 (amd64) and KDE 4 to my USB (the ports was taken a week ago), and I am able to boot from there (my office computer came with windows 7 preinstalled, which I don't like to use). However, If I logged in as regular user and run KDE4 I got message saying 
	
	



```
can not run dbus, can you run qdbus
```
 The error doesn't show up if I am logging as root. Any clue?


----------



## SirDice (Feb 7, 2013)

Add to /etc/rc.conf:

```
dbus_enable="YES"
```


----------



## binyo66 (Feb 7, 2013)

I did that, and dbus started at startup

```
Additional ABI support: linux.
Clearing /tmp (X related).
Updating motd:.
Starting fusefs.
fuse4bsd: version 0.3.9-pre1, FUSE ABI 7.19
Starting dbus.
re0: link state changed to UP
Starting hald.
Configuring syscons: blanktime.
Performing sanity check on apache22 configuration:
Syntax OK
Starting apache22.
Starting sshd.
Starting cron.
Starting background file system checks in 60 seconds.
```
Note:
Without ~/.xinitrc in user's home directory, the user can go with standard Xorg (3 xterms) with no problem running installed software. In fact, I installed gnome2, and it runs OK with the same user, but KDE4 still failed in dbus


----------



## binyo66 (Feb 8, 2013)

I found the solution...
http://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=63&t=109924&start=30


----------

